# Via Canadian



## Don M (Jul 17, 2012)

I am looking forward to traveling on the Canadian from Winnipeg to Vancouver in August.

Can you suggest how to get from the Winnipeg airport to the VIA station. Also how to get from the Vancouver VIA station to the airport.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Don M said:


> I am looking forward to traveling on the Canadian from Winnipeg to Vancouver in August.
> 
> Can you suggest how to get from the Winnipeg airport to the VIA station. Also how to get from the Vancouver VIA station to the airport.


In Winngpeg, you can take a taxi for about $20 or use the Hotel Fort Gary shuttle, and walk from there. In Vancouver, you can take the Skytrain (across the park in fronk of the station)to Waterfront station, and transfer there to the Canada Line for the airport. A taxi is possible too, but it would be more than in Winnipeg.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 7, 2012)

Guest said:


> Don M said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking forward to traveling on the Canadian from Winnipeg to Vancouver in August.
> ...


In Vancouver it is actually a bit shorter to take the Skytrain to Granville station, then transfer to the Canada Line (Vancouver City Centre station). Go out the Granville St exit, turn left, walk down to Georgia St (about 1/2 block) go to opposite corner (southwest corner) of the intersection of Granville and Georgia and the Vancouver City Centre station is right there. It isn't any longer of a walk either, there are separate Waterfront stations for the Skytrain and the Canada Line, and there is quite walk between them.


----------

